# P. wahlburghii molting



## swords (Jun 7, 2010)

Woke up Sunday to one of my spiny flower mantids in the middle of a molt. i watched it for a while before it dawned on me to get the camera! I got a couple decent pics anyway:

Almost done - how do they hang from their bottom like this??? Is it magic?







Here's the new look:


----------



## sbugir (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## ismart (Jun 7, 2010)

Love that purple!


----------



## Ghozt (Jun 21, 2010)

###### ? how do u get them that color ?


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 26, 2010)

It's gorgeous! Nice pics!


----------

